# I WANT this car.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The new Vauxhall Astra GTC - out in January. Dealers accepting orders now. Vauxhall have a 0% finance offer on the car.















I may have to get one...on finance :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

that is nice :argie::argie:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been obsessing about it since I had a email about the finance offer from Vauxhall. 

Really want to order one but I'm terrified of finance :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I've been obsessing about it since I had a email about the finance offer from Vauxhall.
> 
> Really want to order one but I'm terrified of finance :doublesho:doublesho


I would wait until they are around two years old mate & go second hand, easier on the pocket & save a few pooonds :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I would wait until they are around two years old mate & go second hand, easier on the pocket & save a few pooonds :thumb:


I can't wait that long :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
£267 a month for four years with £7500 deposit isn't that bad is it??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

aint they bringing out a VXR astra too though?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

davies20 said:


> aint they bringing out a VXR astra too though?


Yes, later on in 2012. Too powerful for me personally.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

davies20 said:


> aint they bringing out a VXR astra too though?


I think the VXR name has been dropped this time and GTC used instead


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a cross between a Megane Coupé and a Leon to me.

Not that that's a bad thing :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I think the VXR name has been dropped this time and GTC used instead


GTC is being used on all of the new Astra coupes. The VXR name remains I believe.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah the new vxr is being released late 2012
pics here: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/articles/2011/11/cars/vauxhall/astra/astra-vxr-unleashed-with-280bhp

Finally put brembos and a lsd on like the focus rs mk1 did years ago.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks brilliant and I want one. I wouldn't be surprised if you could get a good deal on one even now when it's new, it's impossible to buy a new Vauxhall and not get some sort of deal.

EDIT: I never thought I'd see the day I actually lusted after an Astra but I think it's happened


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It looks brilliant and I want one. I wouldn't be surprised if you could get a good deal on one even now when it's new, it's impossible to buy a new Vauxhall and not get some sort of deal.
> 
> EDIT: I never though I'd see the day I actually lusted after an Astra but I think it's happened


They have really made a big effort with the one haven't they?

I have it's older brother, the 1.9 cdti Sport Hatch, it's a great car, pretty fast and solid as a rock, the chassis lets it down though.

Hopefully I'll get a decent trade in value for it.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Current car:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the look of it but if you waited 6 months you would likely save a few thousand but, if keeping a few years might not be quite as bad


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VXR remains as performance arm like AMG to merc and M sport to BMW i believe


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

even as a huge blue oval fan, i have to conceed, that is one VERY pretty car.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Is there only me who thinks the yellow one and your silver one look very similar?

Seems a lot of money to change to such a 'similar' looking car 

Someone educate me :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely looker.

0% is like a free loan but, if it loses 50% of it's value in the first year, then you are still paying over the odds.

I just can't bring myself to wlak into a Vauxhall showroom. That MkIII Astra is like a stain on my soul.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait til they roll out a 888 version 

My mate had one of the ltd edition white 888's like this









It is no longer after it was written off by a van driver 

The 888 was diesel but as quick as the VXR from a rolling start around a track  think top gear did a thing on it!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Is there only me who thinks the yellow one and your silver one look very similar?
> 
> Seems a lot of money to change to such a 'similar' looking car
> 
> Someone educate me :lol:


The new car has smoother lines and has a much better quality interior. Vauxhall have also paid great attention to make this new car more driver focused, better chassis, better steering etc.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

They had a GTC demo inside a big glass box outside Silverburn shopping centre a couple months ago.

The wheels looked rather cheap (and too big) and in fact the faux carbon fibre had broken off at some parts of the wheel. Other than that the car looked quite nice, nice interior etc. I thought it was the concept for the VXR though?

The pics of the VXR look nice above, I like the front end (though very similar to the Corsa)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Lovely looker.
> 
> *0% is like a free loan but, if it loses 50% of it's value in the first year, then you are still paying over the odds.*
> I just can't bring myself to wlak into a Vauxhall showroom. That MkIII Astra is like a stain on my soul.


This! I looked at a new astra 1.4T sri vx line for swmbo yesterday £23K list with some options, there's a 60 plate one on their forecourt with 3500 miles on it for £12K :doublesho


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's madness! I reckon you could buy a better car for the £7500 deposit alone, let alone the 267 a month.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I can't wait that long :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> £267 a month for four years with £7500 deposit isn't that bad is it??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Patience my young apprentice


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> The new car has smoother lines and has a much better quality interior. Vauxhall have also paid great attention to make this new car more driver focused, better chassis, better steering etc.


Who you trying to convince? Us...or yourself


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Was next to a white one today with 5 spoke alloys that were about 18's or 19'. It looked very nice!!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Putting a £500 deposit on a GTC SRi (in red) tomorrow :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Then a £7000 deposit when the car arrives in February...haven't calculated monthly payments yet.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> I can't wait that long :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> £267 a month for four years with £7500 deposit isn't that bad is it??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


total cost £20316 and in 4 years whats it worth? £5k? if your lucky?

What model / spec was that.

I would want a HUGE discount off a vaxhaul. How about lease?

OK you never 'own' it but as above its not YOURS until the last payment anyway. Bet its not much difference on a 2year lease and at least you know upfront its costing you say £7000 for two years?

better still after 1 year old...

it WILL huge a packet as soon as you drive out of the garage and lets me honest you guys can make it look new anyway !!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Putting a £500 deposit on a GTC SRi (in red) tomorrow :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Then a £7000 deposit when the car arrives in February...haven't calculated monthly payments yet.


Crikey :doublesho
You didnt hang about :lol:

What reg will it be in February then? Will it already look 6 months old when March arrives one month later? seems a lot of money but i'm not your mum so i'll zip it


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Car ordered :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

They tried to sell me one with the 18" alloys but they looked too small to be honest. 

Latest delivery times March/April 2012 so will have 12 plate.

I realise it's alot of money and that it will shed it's value but it's such a stunning car, I don't care.

I don't have kids, a house to mortage or rent, a stable job in a secure company so it's all good.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

and why not. you only live once.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you go for the red Tom?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Did you go for the red Tom?


Hi Sarah,

I went for red, the best colour I think. I was considering white but the red really suits the car.

Had my second test drive today in the 1.4 turbo petrol SRi, really nice car to drive and sit in.

Such a beautiful car :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a long wait for such a giddy kipper! :lol:

Red will be lovely to detail from a silver one :argie: (ive just gone from silver)

All your efforts will show up rather than just looking like a 'clean' silver :thumb:


PS loving the finis wax Tom


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope to goodness you did not get duped into paying full list price - it may be a brand new model but its also a conventional hatch from a mass volume maker

And I hope you're joking about not having worked out your monthly payments yet


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

looks a stunning car but i don't think i could bring myself to buy any car brand new, would much rather wait a year before purchasing to let someone else take the hit with the depreciation and buy it at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

andy665 said:


> I hope to goodness you did not get duped into paying full list price - it may be a brand new model but its also a conventional hatch from a mass volume maker
> 
> And I hope you're joking about not having worked out your monthly payments yet


£299 over 40 months with a £5k deposit and £4k trade in for my car. Possible to reduce loan by making extra payments, so I'm aiming for 20-24 months. I got optional alloys chucked in. I also got a loyalty bonus and above book price for my current car.



SarahAnn said:


> It's a long wait for such a giddy kipper! :lol:
> 
> Red will be lovely to detail from a silver one :argie: (ive just gone from silver)
> 
> ...


I know....I hope the delivery time is exaggerated 

Silver is too safe a colour for me, red should be easy to keep clean yet look amazing when waxed.

Glad you like the wax, how do you rate it over the others you've used?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

anthonyh90 said:


> looks a stunning car but i don't think i could bring myself to buy any car brand new, would much rather wait a year before purchasing to let someone else take the hit with the depreciation and buy it at a much more reasonable price.


I thought this, however I will keep this car at least five years so having it from new means I can look after it from day one, rather than the risk of someone else using and abusing it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like the wax Tom. It feels much more 'expensive' if that makes sense. Goes on lovely and came off a treat. Really glad i bought it 

There's some pics in the showroom but it has autobrite project 32 on top too as i was experimenting this morning.

Got any pics of the interior of the gtc Tom?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> Crikey :doublesho
> You didnt hang about :lol:
> 
> What reg will it be in February then? Will it already look 6 months old when March arrives one month later? seems a lot of money but i'm not your mum so i'll zip it


Who cares about reg dates these days it means nothing anymore.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> The new Vauxhall Astra GTC - out in January. Dealers accepting orders now. Vauxhall have a 0% finance offer on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a Megane Coupe From that Angle......


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I really like the wax Tom. It feels much more 'expensive' if that makes sense. Goes on lovely and came off a treat. Really glad i bought it
> 
> There's some pics in the showroom but it has autobrite project 32 on top too as i was experimenting this morning.
> 
> Got any pics of the interior of the gtc Tom?


I'll take a look now Sarah :thumb:

I didn't take any photos of the cars I test drove. The video on the first post of this thread has interior pictures. Looks very classy, a huge step up from the older Astra.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmm....

1. I DO like the look of the car, it does look very stylish and I would be happy with owning it.

2. I'm not sure I could come to terms with paying that amount of money every month.

Maybe I'm just not in as such a 'financially secure' position as yourself ? I'm not sure, and am definitely not bitter towards you having the car, one bit. In fact, I'm looking forward to seeing all your postings as I think the car's truly gorgeous. It's just the financial side I couldn't subject myself to.

Good luck though - you'll definitely be happy with the car, judging by the pics and video  :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 1. I DO like the look of the car, it does look very stylish and I would be happy with owning it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts :thumb::thumb::thumb:

My take home pay is around £1500 a month, I pay my dad £80 rent a month (that's all he wants) so apart from cigarettes (which I aim to quit before getting the car) and fuel to work, the rest is saved up.

My monthly cigarette bill is £204 a month. The car is £299 a month. To me, if I quit it's almost a saving.

The finance is 0% and you can make extra payments, so I hope to pay the loan off after 18 months, maybe a bit sooner.

It's a stunning car, almost concept-like. It's well built and a lovely drive.

Will be proud to own it and it will be exceptionally well cared for.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, all I can say mate, and I sincerely mean it, is I wish you the best of luck. Me at my age (42) is a bit more of a 'save for it, and then buy it' person - it's just me; not that MY way is the right way though, just how I've changed over the years 

Sounds like you can 'handle' the payments, and make it a shorter period for paying back than what's on paper. We all tend to keep our cars for around 2 years on average, so it should fit in nicely for when/if you feel like trading for your next motor.

Glad to see you're buying the FASTEST colour as well


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i've always said i'd never buy a new car, but seeing as my last 3 have been owned by chimps that dont know an oil change from a blood transfusion, I suppose it's extra piece of mind that its not been maintained by a complete buffoon.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Well, all I can say mate, and I sincerely mean it, is I wish you the best of luck. Me at my age (42) is a bit more of a 'save for it, and then buy it' person - it's just me; not that MY way is the right way though, just how I've changed over the years
> 
> Sounds like you can 'handle' the payments, and make it a shorter period for paying back than what's on paper. We all tend to keep our cars for around 2 years on average, so it should fit in nicely for when/if you feel like trading for your next motor.
> 
> Glad to see you're buying the FASTEST colour as well


Thanks :thumb:

I don't like finance either, it terrifies me, so the sooner it is paid off the better. :thumb:

I know if I wait a while, the car will soon depreciate but just want to experience the whole 'new car' thing. :argie::argie::argie:

Had a great day yesterday, I paid the deposit, salesmen shook my hand and then i followed him downstairs, through a dark corridor, opened a door, there was a red GTC brand new, bubble wrap everywhere...shame the wheels were too small 

Tempted but it wasn't right.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Deano said:


> i've always said i'd never buy a new car, but seeing as my last 3 have been owned my chimps that dont know an oil change from a blood transfusion, I suppose it's extra piece of mind that its not been maintained by a complete buffoon.


Do it!

I just want to experience the whole new car feeling before I get a house and bills and life becomes a bit duller.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

2 kids, a mortgage and been off work sick since sept. not gonna happen mate. :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> I can't wait that long :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> £267 a month for four years with £7500 deposit isn't that bad is it??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Might be an alright car but Blimey that works out about 20k that's ridiculous for an Astra.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How old are you Tom?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Might be an alright car but Blimey that works out about 20k that's ridiculous for an Astra.


This will be my third Vauxhall....everyone of them has been brilliant, built to last and a decent drive. I didn't even consider any other manufacturers.


Matt. said:


> How old are you Tom?


24 :doublesho

Getting old so getting this out of the way before my 30's.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ and before you have a house....wife....kids 

It looks a nice car enjoy it.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If you have children over 16, or fancy a part time job. Get a shelf filling or checkout job at as da, we get a discount and better finance on GM products like Vauxhall and Chevy, save anything from £1,000 to £6,000 and earn some money to fill the fuel tank. The discount and finance is open to father/step father, mother/step mother, sister/step sister, brother/step brother. It's an idea anyhow.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> This will be my third Vauxhall....everyone of them has been brilliant, built to last and a decent drive. I didn't even consider any other manufacturers.
> 
> 24 :doublesho
> 
> Getting old so getting this out of the way before my 30's.:thumb::thumb:


I know what you mean, I had a wee corsa which was a cracker. Just don't get yellow!

In fact screw it, I'd look at a Leon at that money. (I'm biased though)


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> 24 :doublesho
> 
> Getting old so getting this out of the way before my 30's.:thumb::thumb:


That's why I got the D5 at 21 *cough* 22. No dependancies, earning alright so I'm enjoying it.


----------

